# Grey dorsal stripe.



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't necessarily jump on the dun wagon right away. Grey can cause mimicking of primitive markings. There are a lot of greys that people have thought had dun when they did not because grey put a counter-shading dorsal on.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have any foal pictures of her? Grey can do some funky stuff and leaving false dorsals is one of those funky things.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

She was born a chestnut, with dark legs and almost appeared to have leg stripes, and deffinately had a dorsal stripe then too, but it was really hard to see when she shed out to an almost black brown. I don't any really usable baby pictures of her haha


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going to say not dun in that case. Being grey, and born with 'adult' colour like that, what with the dark legs and all, I would expect her to be born more of a dun colour than chestnut.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a gelding greying very similarly to your filly, I will have to agree that she is just experiencing a phase of the grey process. I've had mine for 4 months and he's gone through a lot of changes even in this short period of time.

As a foal, note he is an adult color just like your filly was.









Day I looked at him.









Current. 









Isn't it cool that we'll have a different colored horse every year?


----------

